# Drive belt issue



## Jeffjeffers67 (Apr 12, 2019)

I have an lt 1000 and the drive belt comes off the pulley when u engage clutch - brake, way more times than I like, is there an adjustment to the belt tention.I dont know the 917. Model number.


----------



## lees (May 24, 2017)

Many of the Craftsman tractors had a belt guard that holds the belt on the engine pulley that will break. It mounts on the right frame below the engine. Which pulley does it come off of? What is the model number of the tractor? When does this happen? Has the belt been replaced and if so was the correct replacement belt installed? These are questions that need to be answered in order to help.


----------



## Jeffjeffers67 (Apr 12, 2019)

Hi Lees the belt pops off the drive pulley on the engine, it may have a broken bracket up there. The mower is up in the hills about 45 min. From me here.I have 3 other craftsmans that I am working on none of them run yet, I may rob a bracket off 1 that is a lot like the lt 1000.thanks for your help.


----------

